# How To Make The Green Matrix Code!!!!



## Androo (Jul 1, 2003)

read the awesome photoshop tutorial HERE:
http://www.macmerc.com/articles/Graphics_Tips/117
i made a matrix code myself, and it looks SPIFFYYYY!


----------



## Randman (Jul 1, 2003)

Cool article.


----------



## Ugg (Jul 1, 2003)

Well, Androo, let us see how it looks!


----------



## BoneFill (Jul 2, 2003)

I've found a font that will fit perfectly there Matrix Code


----------



## Androo (Jul 2, 2003)

awesome!
lol here's what i did... its pretty good
i'll download that font right now 
enjoy this:


----------



## BoneFill (Jul 2, 2003)

It looks really great... 

I'm wondering how will it look in blue and white? 

I guess an Aqua/Matrix-like will be cool as Desktop


----------



## toast (Jul 2, 2003)

The Matrix font is available from Apostrophic Labs_and it's not their only cool font. Those guys rock, and they were one of the only fontheads to release their work for free in Type 1 format.


----------



## Androo (Jul 2, 2003)

i'll make a blue and white version, 1024x768, maybe even the apple logo ontop too... Think Matrix or something.


----------



## Androo (Jul 2, 2003)

i made the desktop, now i just have to put it on my server.
This is what it will look like on your computer:


----------



## Androo (Jul 2, 2003)

and here's the actual thing:

in blue: http://penguinn.com/androo/blue.jpg
in green: http://penguinn.com/androo/green.jpg


----------



## Androo (Jul 2, 2003)

yay!


----------



## BoneFill (Jul 2, 2003)

Nice Job...


----------



## Androo (Jul 2, 2003)

thanks
lol it still says androo in the background... i think it gives it a nice effect though


----------

